# Bitdefender warnt vor Facebook-Trojaner



## computerbetrug.de (29 Juli 2011)

Der Antivirenhersteller BitDefender warnt aktuell vor einem Trojaner, der sich mittels Facebook und Youtube verbreitet. Der "Trojan.FakeAV.LVT" getaufte Schädling zählt zu denjenigen Online-Bedrohungen, die auf angebliche Empfehlungen von Freunden setzen und dadurch vertrauenserweckend wirken. Über ein Video, das den Namen des Users im Titel trägt und ihn angeblich zeigt, attackiert der Schädling den Rechner als getarntes Flash Player-Update. Sobald das System infiziert ist, imitiert der E-Threat eine Fehlermeldung der vorhandenen Security-Software und deaktiviert diese unbemerkt im Hintergrund.

 Im Falle dieses Trojaners erhält das Facebook-Mitglied einen Link von einem Bekannten, der zu einem Video führt, in dem der angeschriebene User angeblich auftritt. Klickt der Nutzer die URL an, wird er auf das Videoportal YouTube weitergeleitet und sieht zunächst den Titel des Clips, der seinen vollständigen Namen enthält. Außerdem sind gefakte Kommentare von Facebook-Freunden zum Video aufgeführt. Um die Aufzeichnung sehen zu können, muss der User ein Update seines Flash Player durchführen – und lädt sich damit den Trojaner auf seinen Rechner.

Nach dem Download schaltet der Trojaner sämtliche vorhandenen Antivirus-Programme ab. Dabei geht er besonders listig vor. Denn der Threat erkennt die eingesetzte Sicherheitssoftware und imitiert daraufhin eine gefälschte Informationsmeldung im Design des Programms mitsamt der verwendeten Spracheinstellung. In dem Info-Pop-Up wird der User dazu aufgefordert, seinen Rechner neu zu starten, damit das Programm angebliche Desinfizierungen vornehmen kann. Danach startet das System automatisch im gesicherten Modus, da der Schädling die Boot Configuration Data (BCD)-Dateien infiltriert und nach seinen Zwecken manipuliert.

Zusätzlich erstellt der Schädling einen Registrierungsschlüssel in „%SYSTEM%“ und fügt sich entweder eigenständig als erlaubte Applikation in den Windows Firewall-Regeln hinzu oder deaktiviert gleich die komplette Firewall. Des Weiteren schaltet Trojan.FakeAV.LVT die Benachrichtigungs­funktion der Firewall sowie die Systemupdates ab. Nicht zuletzt bringt der Übeltäter noch eine Download-Komponente mit sich, die in Abhängigkeit vom Betriebssystem Dateien von verschiedenen URLs abruft. Diese enthalten eine Liste verseuchter IP-Adressen, die unter %windir%\front_ip_list.txt abgespeichert werden. Zwischen dem Rechner und den anderen kompromittierten Systemen erfolgt daraufhin ein permanenter Austausch von Schadsoftware.

Zur Pressemeldung bei BitDefender...


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2012)

passt das hierher?

http://www.hotforsecurity.com/blog/...ans-with-macbooks-iphones-and-ipads-4883.html



> *A new spam campaign uses the promise of hot dates to lure Germans to a page with promises of MacBooks, iPhones and iPads. The e-mail poses as an announcement from eHarmony to see photos of singles and “find love today” but it actually works to attract victims to a fraudulent web site.*
> ...
> German users are warned not to enter any information or accept transactions. Their personally identifiable information is actually transferred to several other web sites, then used in spam campaigns and telemarketing scams.


 
wenn die Warnung schon irgendwo steht, kann man's löschen, sonst übersetzen


----------



## christianmicha (6 Februar 2013)

Falls hier noch nicht bekannt:
Angeblich im Auftrag von brands4friends wird per E-Mail eine Rechnungsabmahnung (über fast 1000 €) verschickt, im ZIP-Anhang ein Trojaner, von Avira „TR/Injector.aof“ genannt. 
Also nochmal für Neulinge: Unbekannte Anhänge NIEMALS öffnen!


----------



## christianmicha (7 Februar 2013)

Sorry, war schon hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-2012-nutzer-xxxxxxx.38912/page-8#post-360839


----------

